# Further Confusion 2010?



## Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

who's all gonna be there? 
who's been b4?


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm going, but have never been and never been to another con.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm going
and i have been there before BUT this is the first time it has been at this hotel so i have no idea what to expect .__.
i heard parking is going to be a royal fricken pain in the ass


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going.
Went for a bit last year; s'what turned me on to cons in the first place.


----------



## onai (Nov 30, 2009)

I shall see you there! ^-^ black and white, about 5 foot fuzzball running around ^^


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

if i was anywhere near it, i would love to get out of this cold hell hole that is Ohio XD


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend are attending and will be in suit.

Look for a blue and orange horned monster thing and a teal german shepherd dog


----------



## Sparkyena (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of going. I've never been to a Furry con before though. I'm kinda scared, lol.


----------



## GoldenMaia (Dec 19, 2009)

I will be there  
This is my third year. WOot!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> if i was anywhere near it, i would love to get out of this cold hell hole that is Ohio XD


Furry Connection North isn't too far away for you.  That's coming up in just a couple of months.  I went last year.  It's a fair bit smaller than MFF, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 19, 2009)

i will be there, at least one of the days...  maybe the whole weekend, who knows


----------



## Tharronis (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going to be going, never been to one before and don't know very many people going so it should be.. interesting.  Anyone interested in meeting up to do anything?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 21, 2009)

Tharronis said:


> I'm going to be going, never been to one before and don't know very many people going so it should be.. interesting.  Anyone interested in meeting up to do anything?



smoking session B)


----------



## Cotoncandie (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be there, and I went last year also. 

I'll be either a really short brown and white husky (partial), or one of 'em crazy spandex wearing CATS people


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

Went last year, going this year.


----------



## Sparkyena (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay I'm going for sure, but only for Saturday (although I paid for the whole con, maybe I can stop in again briefly on another day, we'll be in San Jose from Saturday morning to Monday morning).

Imma gonna try and make a tail. I have no idea if I'll succeed, lol.


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jan 6, 2010)

Went there last year had fun, gonna go there this year, and have more fun. 
IT'S FUN ON FUN ACTION. 
Oh shit where's my censor bar.


----------



## BlueKewne (Jan 15, 2010)

Only a week away, I'll totally be there!


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be going for one day, First time going to a con. Excited to meet artists and see so much art, i hope it's going to be awesome!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not going.


----------



## DustormCloud (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be there with a few of my fellow buddys


----------

